# Failed In Exams



## axxo (Feb 10, 2008)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/9012/n2224027721180519363gw5.jpg
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/7559/n2224027721180520492ef2.jpg
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/3167/n508578487522026842ew2.jpg
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/741/n6031756515000547011hx7.jpg
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6835/n6192251681614526684gi1.jpg
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/5640/n6192251681614536906wx6.jpg
*img144.imageshack.us/img144/1305/n108618035430089031513hm1.jpg


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 10, 2008)

LMAO!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 10, 2008)

there were more buddy(I forgot the site).The most hilarious was the one in which the calculations became too complex under root sign and the student finally draws a man hanging from the under-root sign.


----------



## 2kewl (Feb 10, 2008)

The expand thing is friggin too funny


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 10, 2008)

SOme of them are old, but they, and the new ones, ROCK!


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 10, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> there were more buddy(I forgot the site).The most hilarious was the one in which the calculations became too complex under root sign and the student finally draws a man hanging from the under-root sign.



Yes I like that one, had me in splits

Update:
Aaaaaaaaah here it is
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/3952/11894451051298232650py9.jpg


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 10, 2008)

lolz hahaha.. very funy..!..


----------



## apacheman (Feb 10, 2008)

can someone mention the site's name? its been a long time since i've laughed to my heart's content.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 10, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Yes I like that one, had me in splits
> 
> Update:
> Aaaaaaaaah here it is
> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/3952/11894451051298232650py9.jpg


you got it.its too good man,lol.


----------



## eggman (Feb 10, 2008)

She's a Woman........

haha ha ha ha ha ah ah ha


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/248/att00005ts0.jpg

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/9012/att00006ep3.jpg

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/3926/att00009xl2.jpg

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/671/att00003ff6.gif

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/6586/att00004lz7.gif

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/7926/att00010as1.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

Lol,Bombil one was really funny.I had saw many of them earlier,and there was one about mutants or something and that kid had drawn teenage mutant ninja turtles :/.


----------



## karnivore (Feb 22, 2008)

man o man o man...............this is hilarious


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked the sin _x_ one



Count Dracula said:


> Lol,Bombil one was really funny.I had saw many of them earlier,and there was one about mutants or something and that kid had drawn teenage mutant ninja turtles :/.



*img185.imageshack.us/img185/5777/118953552490882c5554xb4bt8.jpg

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/9682/catdz5.jpg

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/4176/curverf7.jpg

*img47.imageshack.us/img47/1200/protontx5.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

superb ..!!!!


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

Found this--

*www.4freeimagehost.com/uploads/860b5b4c35d8.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 22, 2008)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/1605/proofwomenareevilgifhb8.jpg

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/623/proof2equal1yh6.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8958/mathproofug9.jpg

Have two more, but posting them is in violation of the rules of this forum.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png

[size=+2]Click here for more[/size]

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## girish.g (Feb 22, 2008)

@nish_higher
ultimate joke man


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 22, 2008)

nice post yaar...


----------



## sourav123 (Feb 22, 2008)

The 2=1 proof is interesting though. The fallacy is if A=b, then A-B is zero and that cancellation of both sides is not allowed. But when I first read it, I also was perplexed.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAHAHAHAHHOOEOOSHHOOHHOOHHHOOAAHAAH

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Voldy (Feb 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Kniwor (Feb 23, 2008)

Hilarious... 

the hanging man is really original...


----------



## legolas (Feb 23, 2008)

the batman one was damn creative!!!  awesome!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 23, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> *img185.imageshack.us/img185/1605/proofwomenareevilgifhb8.jpg
> 
> *img512.imageshack.us/img512/623/proof2equal1yh6.jpg
> 
> ...


Hey, you stole the joke posted by me in this forum. But its on woman.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome post.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, I usually don't post forwards but I think this thread will be a suitable place!
*Lateral Thinking... Just Check This Out!!!! *
*Scroll down slowly and be honest to yourself. *





* man 
1. ------------ *

*      board *











*Ans. = man overboard *







*       stand 
2. ------------ *

*           i *











*Ans. = I understand *



*OK?.... Got the drift? Let's try a few now and see how you fair? *





*3. /r/e/a/d/i/n/g/ *











*Ans. = reading between the lines *







*4.          r 
        road 
         a **
         d *









*Ans. = cross road *





*5.         cycle 
         cycle 
         cycle *









*Ans. = tricycle *





*        0 
6. ------------ 
     M.D. *

*        Ph.D. *









*Ans. = two degrees below zero *





*        knee 
7. ------------ *

*         light *









*Ans. = neon light (knee-on-light) *





*                            ground 
8.                    --------------- *

*          feet feet feet feet feet feet *







*Ans. = six feet underground *





*9.             he's  / himself *









*Ans. = he's by himself *





*10. ecnalg *









*Ans. = backward glance *





*11. death ..... life *









*Ans. = life after death *





*12. THINK *











*Ans. think big !! *



*And the last one is real fundoo .. *



*13. ababaaabbbbaaaabbbbababaabbaaabbbb....  * 





*Ans. long time no 'C' (see) *


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ LOLZ
They are funny


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

@Rohan. Funny. But did not make me lol like the image ones.  I live lolling.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

lol.

A:you are like school in july.

B:"school in july"?whats that?

A:no class.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @Rohan. Funny. But did not make me lol like the image ones.  I live lolling.


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 25, 2008)

haha.. mast post .. haha.. !


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Hey, you stole the joke posted by me in this forum. But its on woman.



No offence meant, my source was google.

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/1658/att1271938vc1.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/53/att1271939qz9.jpg


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 3, 2008)

Not much good. Did not make me laugh.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 3, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Not much good. Did not make me laugh.



Well the title of the thread is,"Failed In Exams". I think that just about answers your question.

More...

Teaching scientific concepts can be a challenge. Below is a sampling of some of the more interesting test answers from students collected by science and health teachers at various grade levels, printed in Popular Science magazine.

    * When you breath, you inspire. When you don't breath, you expire.
    * The pistol of a flower is its only protection against insects.
    * A fossil is an extinct animal. The older it is, the more extinct it is.
    * When you smell an odorless gas, it is probably carbon monoxide.
    * For head colds, use an agonizer to spray the nose until it drops into your throat.
    * The moon is a planet just like Earth, only deader.
    * Artificial insemination is what the farmer does to the cow instead of the bull.
    * Dew is formed on leaves when sun shines down on them and makes them perspire.
    * To collect fumes of sulfur, hold a deacon over a flame in a test tube.
    * Equator: A managerie lion running around Earth through Africa.
    * To remove dust from your eye, pull the eye down over the nose.
    * Momentum. What you give a person when they are going away.
    * Nitrogen is not found in Ireland, because it is not found in a free state.
    * Three kids of blood vessels are arteries, vanes, and caterpillars.
    * Water is composed of two gins, Oxygin & Hydrogin. Oxygin is pure gin. Hydogin is gin and water.
    * A super saturated solution is one that holds more than it can hold.
    * Mushrooms always grow in damp places and so they look like umbrellas.
    * The body consists of three parts--the branium, the borax, and the abominable cavity. The branium contains the brain, the borax contains the heart and lungs, and the borax
    * contains the bowls, of which there are five--a, e, i, o, and u.
    * The alimentary canal is located in the northern part of Indiana.
    * The skeleton is what is left after the insides have been taken out and the outsides have been taken off. The purpose of the skeleton is something to hitch meat to.
    * The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon. All water tends toward the moon, because nature abhors a vacuum. I forget where the sun joins in this fight.
    * A permanent set of teeth consists of eight canines, eight cuspids, two molars, and eight cuspidors.
    * For fainting: Rub the person's chest or, if a lady, rub her arm above the hand instead. Or put the head between the knees of the nearest medical doctor.
    * Germinate: To become a naturalized German.
    * Before giving a transfusion, find out if the blood is negative or affirmative.
    * Liter: A nest of young puppies. Centimeter: A long insect with 100 legs.
    * Magnet: Something you can find crawling over a dead cat.
    * H20 is hot water. CO2 is cold water.
    * Rhubarb: A kind of celery gone bloodshot.
    * Vacuum: A large, empty space where the pope lives.
    * Respiration is composed of inspiration and then expectoration.
    * For a nosebleed: Put the nose lower than the body until the heart stops.
    * To prevent contraception use a condominium.
    * Blood flows down one leg and up the other.

Source: *www.shanemcdonald.com/laughs/l-exam-answers.html


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG !!!!! ROFL WTF  

ROFL !!!!!!!!!

nucleus sir u great


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 3, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> OMG !!!!! ROFL WTF
> 
> ROFL !!!!!!!!!
> 
> nucleus sir u great



Glad I could tickle your funny bone

Lessons in History (or His Story )

    *Ancient Egypt was inhabited by mummies and they all wrote in hydraulics. They lived in the Sarah Dessert and travelled by Camelot. The climate of the Sarah is such that the inhabitants have to live elsewhere.

    *The Greeks were a highly sculptured people, and without them we wouldn't have history. The Greeks also had myths. A myth is a female moth

    *Actually, Homer was not written by Homer, but by another man of that name.

    *Socrates was a famous Greek teacher who went around giving people advice. They killed him. Socrates died from an overdose of wedlock. After his death, his career suffered a dramatic decline.

    *In the Olympic games, Greeks ran races, jumped, hurled the biscuits, and threw the java.

    *Julius Caesar extinguished himself on the battlefields of Gaul. The Ides of March murdered him because they thought he was going to be made king. Dying, he gasped out: "Tee hee, Brutus."

    *Joan of Arc was burn to a steak and was canonised by Bernard Shaw. Finally, Magna Carta provided that no man should be hanged twice for the same offence.

    *In midevil times most people were alliterate. The greatest writer of the futile ages was Chaucer, who wrote many poems and verses and also wrote literature.

    *Another story was William Tell, who shot an arrow through an apple while standing on his son's head.

    *It was an age of great inventions and discoveries. Gutenberg invented removable type and the Bible. Another important invention was the circulation of the blood. Sir Walter Raleigh is a historical figure because he invented cigarettes and started smoking

    *Beethoven wrote music even though he was deaf. He was so deaf he wrote loud music. He took long walks in the forest even when everyone was calling for him. Beethoven expired in 1827 and later died of this.

    *During the Renaissance, history began. Christopher Columbus was a great navigator who discovered America whilst cursing about the Atlantic. His ships were called the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Fe.

    *The sun never set on the British Empire because the British Empire is in the East and the sun sets in the West.

Source: *www.economicshelp.org/funny/funny-exam-answers.html

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6931/dottedlinearg7.jpg[img]

[img]*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2071/essayanswers2dz4.jpg

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/395/essayanswers3xz6.jpg

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/8480/hardwaternx2.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3038/provsnoobiz6.jpg

Source: *funnyexamanswers.com/


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

lol n00b


----------



## xbonez (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG!!! #38 is hilarious. i had to bite my fingers to keep myself from roaring with laughter since everyone is asleep and i'm not supposed to be on the comp....ROFL

loved the noob one


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2008)

the n00b one rocked still loling


----------



## rohan (Mar 14, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> *img512.imageshack.us/img512/9682/catdz5.jpg



LMAO....


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 14, 2008)

Q1:What does the poet expect of the fishermen and why?
Ans:The poet expects the fishermen to not to pee in the sea water and leak the cruiser's oil from the oil tanker because it will lead killing of the sea inhabitants.

Q2:What is Saheb looking for in the garbage dumps? Where has he come from and why?
Ans:How the hell am I going to know about what is this Saheb looking for in the garbage dumps,maybe he is looking for food or maybe he is a serial killer looking to dispose a body in garbage dump hard to find by the cops.He came into this world 9 months after his mother and father made love.

Q3escribe the tigers created by aunt Jennifer?
Ans:What in the name of god,I didn't know that Jenifer Aniston had a brother or sister that can have children making her an aunt.Anyways what I do know is that she had a very crucial role in the TV series F.R.I.E.N.D.S u must watch it too at 7.00 evening Star World.

Q4:Why does the poet,Stephen Spender call the map a bad example?
Ans:The answer is obvious don't you get it *spending* too much little time and money on the map will surely cuase it to be called a bad example by a man named Stephen *Spender*.

Q5:How did the drowning experience affect Douglas?
Ans:After the drowning experience Douglas came to know that he needed to learn swimming.

Q6:Why did the peddler accepted Edla's invitation? How did he feel?
Ans:The peddler accepted Edla's invitation because he wanted to make out with her.After the making out the peddler felt gooooood.

Q7:How can a visit to Antartica be an enlighting experience?
Ans:In Antartica anyone who goes there for the 67 days of night will really feel enlighted after the sun comes out.His eyes will be specially be severed by the overdose of enlightment.


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

lol..nice ones dude, seen them most while i was a stumbler


----------



## xbonez (Mar 14, 2008)

ROFL.....just finished my eng board exams so i had studies these same que... in fact Q3 even came in the boards. If only u had posted this b4 my exam, i might have tried them out....



quadroplex780 said:


> Q1:What does the poet expect of the fishermen and why?
> Ans:The poet expects the fishermen to not to pee in the sea water and leak the cruiser's oil from the oil tanker because it will lead killing of the sea inhabitants.
> 
> Q2:What is Saheb looking for in the garbage dumps? Where has he come from and why?
> ...


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

*www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/bnewc.jpg

*His professor sent him an e-mail the following day:

*


> _Dear Michael,_
> _
> Every year I attempt to boost my students’ final grades by giving them__ this relatively simple exam consisting of 100 True/False questions from only__ 3 chapters of material. For the past 20 years that I have taught Intro Communications 101 at this institution I have never once seen someone score below a 65 on this exam. Consequently, your score of a zero is the first in history and ultimately brought the entire class average down a whole 8 points.  _
> 
> ...



ROFL 
source: *funnyexamanswers.com/2007/10/25/b-is-the-new-c/


----------



## eggman (Mar 14, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> *img232.imageshack.us/img232/3038/provsnoobiz6.jpg


ROTFLWTIMEAHPIMASUTSML
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------

